# Night time Photos of Pakistan



## GHOST RIDER

*Karachi*






*Islamabad*





*Quetta*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jango

The view of Islamabad at a clear night from Murree is absolutely gorgeous.

The straight, square blocks and the yellow street lights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Pak is a lovely country 

Wish I could visit Pak

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER

* Nagan Interchange,Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kalyugi Mirza

CorporateAffairs said:


> Pak is a lovely country
> 
> Wish I could visit Pak


Ya i would also like to be there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Abbottabad City*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Gwadar*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Baby Leone

hmmm Proub to be in Pakistan....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## soufle

beutiful Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Karachi I.I chundrigarh road*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lahore123




----------



## soul hacker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Karachi*


----------



## Imran Khan

*islamabad
*





















---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Quetta*


----------



## Imran Khan

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 PM ----------












---------- Post added at 01:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Abbottabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

*Lahore*


----------



## Don Jaguar

*Lahore*


----------



## Mytime

Seems like Karachi is to Pakistan what Mumbai is to India


----------



## Leader

express highway to murree










mall road, murree.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Muree*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Islamabad *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistanisage

CorporateAffairs said:


> Pak is a lovely country
> 
> Wish I could visit Pak




You should visit and enjoy the hospitality. Pakistanis are well known for their hospitality. You will be glad you came.


----------



## Uchiha

Isnt mall road a bad place?


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Gwader*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Sukkur*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Gwader Port*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Karachi*


----------



## AK-71

Nice photos. Some of the places look well developed.


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## A1Kaid

I can't believe the minar e Pakistan took eight years to make. Something like that should have been made in months. It's really not an advance and intricate design that it would take eight years to build. From 1960-1968 the project was ongoing.

---------- Post added at 03:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 AM ----------




Uchiha said:


> Isnt mall road a bad place?



Yeah it is a lot of bad things happen there. Don't walk alone at night time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## creater

nice photos yaar.. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Windjammer

*Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nescafe

Windjammer said:


> *Karachi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats not karachi bro??


----------



## Windjammer

*Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

nescafe said:


> Windjammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Karachi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats not karachi bro??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haq's Musings: Eleven Days in Karachi, Pakistan
Click to expand...


----------



## fd24

Windjammer said:


> *Islamabad*



WJ - I sat their myself last year - tell me you didnt walk up that bloody hill? - awesome view bro


----------



## Windjammer

superkaif said:


> WJ - I sat their myself last year - tell me you didnt walk up that bloody hill? - awesome view bro



We held a cousins engagement party there....an Al-Fresco on a winter evening with patio heaters is the works man.


----------



## Don Jaguar

Night picture of pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STEELMAN

I have viewed some pics of Quetta, Seems more Beautiful because of natural beauty.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Don Jaguar said:


> Night picture of pakistan.



*Load Shedding Zindabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## foxbat

Windjammer said:


> *Karachi*






Epic Fail.. This is Bangkok

The Veins of Bangkok | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Just like you posted the photograph of an Indian Software center in an article about Pakistan software Industry 

PS: And you post link to that fake analyst Haq's blog as a backup to this...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

nescafe said:


> thats not karachi bro??





Windjammer said:


> Haq's Musings: Eleven Days in Karachi, Pakistan



Thats Bangkok. 

The Veins of Bangkok | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

foxbat said:


> Epic Fail.. This is Bangkok
> 
> The Veins of Bangkok | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Just like you posted the photograph of an Indian Software center in an article about Pakistan software Industry
> 
> PS: And you post link to that fake analyst Haq's blog as a backup to this...



Small things amuse little minds.......how well you prove this phrase. 
Dragging some other post to lend credit to your ego proves your desperation for clutching to any straws. 
The picture appeared in Haq's article along with others and I naturally assumed it to be that of Karachi. 
What's the big issue there...but then how else can you portray your frivolous nature.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## foxbat

Windjammer said:


> Small things amuse little minds.......how well you prove this phrase.
> Dragging some other post to lend credit to your ego proves your desperation for clutching to any straws.
> The picture appeared in Haq's article along with others and I naturally assumed it to be that of Karachi.
> What's the big issue there...but then how else can you portray your frivolous nature.



Nice little dignified attempt.. Wouldnt have posted had you not defended when someone politely pointed out your error.. But sometimes, being full of yourself doesnt help, specially when you end up with an egg on your face.. Making a mistake is simply human.. Pushing back when someone points that out, is plain ______

About little minds and amusement, well I count 1 extra smiley in your post than mine 

PS: Serves you right for taking Haq's blog at face value ...


----------



## Windjammer

foxbat said:


> Nice little dignified attempt.. Wouldnt have posted had you not defended when someone politely pointed out your error.. But sometimes, being full of yourself doesnt help, specially when you end up with an egg on your face.. Making a mistake is simply human.. Pushing back when someone points that out, is plain ______
> 
> About little minds and amusement, well I count 1 extra smiley in your post than mine
> 
> PS: Serves you right for taking Haq's blog at face value ...



The guy politely said it's not Karachi and I simply posted the link as a proof that it wasn't my initiative...... but it seems i rained on your parade ... somewhere.....for you to go into an over drive. 

PS. I suppose anything positive on Pakistan is hard to digest for some.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## foxbat

Windjammer said:


> The guy politely said it's not Karachi and I simply posted the link as a proof that it wasn't my initiative......


Thats why I said.. Serves you right for taking Haq's blog on face value.. 



Windjammer said:


> PS. I suppose anything positive on Pakistan is hard to digest for some.


But that was not Pakistan.. It was Bangkok .. 

anyway, peace bro..


----------



## K-Xeroid

*The Port Grand Food and Entertainment Complex, Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Any more picture of the Port Grand Food and Entertainment Complex in Karachi? I would really like to visit there. I remember reading when it was first proposed and now it's here.


----------



## Karachiite

^^

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mitth

[video]http://www.screenok.com/wallpaper/Faisal-Mosque-in-Lahore--Pakistan-night/[/video]


----------



## A1Kaid

For god sakes please stop posting pictures of the Minar we have seen it enough times, and enough pictures of it have been posted. How about we post pictures of new things. The Grand Port F & E Complex looks spectacular.


----------



## K-Xeroid

A1Kaid said:


> Any more picture of the Port Grand Food and Entertainment Complex in Karachi? I would really like to visit there. I remember reading when it was first proposed and now it's here.


some views of port grand food and entertainment complex ,karachi in this song..




 at 1:06 is that MQM flag painted on wall , behind that girl..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

Have you been there? You're locat says KHI.


----------



## K-Xeroid

A1Kaid said:


> Have you been there? You're locat says KHI.


Yup! Its Neti Jeti bridge build in 19th century.... where this resturant is built now... 
Yup I've been there, I also followed the contruction work of this place... 
"Ankhon ke samne yeh bacha(resturant) bara hua hey". 
I hope you get it...


----------



## A1Kaid

What did you eat there? Did you have a good experience?


----------



## K-Xeroid

A1Kaid said:


> What did you eat there? Did you have a good experience?


AH! Nope I'd been there with my relatives are in(K.P.T ) but at then it wasn't open for public... and still Not...
And I don't know the reason...cuz looks like the constrution work is completed...

Here is a link of information website..
http://karachisnob.com/port-grand-karachi.htm


----------



## rohailmalhi

Sorry guy couldnt figure out how to link Pictures here from Imageshack.


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

*MA Jinnah Road*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## rohailmalhi

Shahi Qila - Lahore Fort - Lahore





Badshahi Mosque - Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

<IMG>https://p.twimg.com/Aifa5WfCIAAybG0.jpg</IMG>

Muzafarabad


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

GHOST RIDER said:


>


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Karachi port*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Quetta*


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## White Lightning

A dream-like city...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K-Xeroid

*I.I Chandrigarh Road,KARACHI*





*Bilawal House Road,Karachi*


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Muree*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

GHOST RIDER said:


> *Quetta*


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Skardu*


----------



## Tacit Wave

Lahore Street .


----------



## W.11

islamabad











lahore liberty roundabout


----------



## W.11

baltit fort
















abbottabad






Kalash


----------



## W.11

islamabad











karachi











lahore


----------



## Faysii




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi*


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## W.11

abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

The Beautiful Muzaffrabad City from Nalochi Bridge.


----------



## W.11

rawal dam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baqai

have few of pictures for you guys, All Karachi i don't remember if i posted them here before or not.


----------



## baqai



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baqai




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

excellent pics.....MashAllah se...


----------



## Luqman Khan

**** man... i m always in office at night... miss old days...


----------



## Patch

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## darkinsky

muzzafarabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

Hope that I can travel to Pakistan one day.


----------



## yorohit79

nice pics... and nice thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bagel Bar Coffee house, T Block, Phase II, DHA, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wanderlust

darkinsky said:


> muzzafarabad



great !


----------



## M A MUGHAL

YA ALLAH HAMARE WATAN KO SALLAMET RAKHNA AMEEN


----------



## LeslieEngel

Pakistan is really an awesome country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ghanta ghar Multan‏

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

............................................
Gilgit City at Night Time






...


----------



## raihans

long ago took this while on visit to Lahore



Food Street, Lahore [HDR] by Raihan S.R. Bakhsh, on Flickr

another during visit to Islamabad



Islamabad, Pakistan by Raihan S.R. Bakhsh, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi...


----------



## ghazi52

Downtown.. IICR
Karachi...


----------



## ghazi52

Blue hour in karachi, 
____________

Liberty Chowk


----------

